# Typical Internet Data Rate Down Range



## Jefedesalto (May 18, 2016)

Hi gents and ladies,

It's been a while since I've been around Military TACSAT and I was wondering if someone could tell me what download speeds are generally achievable down range?

Are you guys using HTMS satellites yet?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 18, 2016)

Slow... I don't know speeds


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2016)

Pretty much everything in CENTCOM is Ku Band. DKETs were slowly upgrading to X band, but I haven't heard of any Ka Band out there. That isn't to say there aren't, but I don't think they are common.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 18, 2016)

Very slow, probably on average under 100 k for an internet download.  What is HTMS?


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2016)

Military TACSAT bandwidth is available in open source manuals. Let's not have any discussions beyond that. Base comms are a bit different when you look at places like Bagram or the larger FOBs where you're running commercial Net for many applications (with caveats we won't discuss either).


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 18, 2016)

Sorry if I crossed a line.  Was just answering his question and wondering what HTMS was.

:blkeye:


----------

